# Meat for sale



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I have about 25 pounds of veal, 20-30 pounds of beef heart, and some cuts of horse meat. I am located in Halifax, Pa about 25 minutes north or Harrisburg. I got the meat in the spring and has been frozen since. My dogs do not care for any of these meats, they prefer chicken or fish. The veal is big meaty bones. 
PM me if interested, not asking for much, just want to get more freezer room!
Thanks


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

mountaindogz said:


> I have about 25 pounds of veal, 20-30 pounds of beef heart, and some cuts of horse meat. I am located in Halifax, Pa about 25 minutes north or Harrisburg. I got the meat in the spring and has been frozen since. My dogs do not care for any of these meats, they prefer chicken or fish. The veal is big meaty bones.
> PM me if interested, not asking for much, just want to get more freezer room!
> Thanks


Just bumping because hopefully somebody is close to you and could use it!!! :biggrin:


----------



## BoxerPaws (Jul 19, 2011)

I PMed about it.  Gonna talk it out with the hubs when I get home from work.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm just curious how your going to get those essential nutrients from red meat if your mainly going to feed chicken and fish? Beef heart is full of good vital nutrients.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

your dogs don't care for red meats?

interesting.

my dogs own me, but not when it comes to what they eat or don't eat.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> your dogs don't care for red meats?
> 
> interesting.
> 
> my dogs own me, but not when it comes to what they eat or don't eat.


I don't know if "I" would be a happy camper if my kid didn't get his daily red meats and bloody broth crap that he adores! :lol:


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Tobi said:


> I don't know if "I" would be a happy camper if my kid didn't get his daily red meats and bloody broth crap that he adores! :lol:


does tobi get a blood mustache, like humans get that milk mustache or is he one bloody mess by the time he's done with the blood broth. 

you do realise it sounds almost vampirish......


----------



## lucky (Jan 8, 2011)

Lucky prefers red meat over chicken or fish ... she goes crazy over blood  ... I think she gets a red moustache most days now


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

My dogs won't drink blood or bloody water - such prima donnas. They are goodd with beef but will pick it out of their bowl to eat chicken or turkey first. Strange lot they are.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Liz said:


> My dogs won't drink blood or bloody water - such prima donnas. They are goodd with beef but will pick it out of their bowl to eat chicken or turkey first. Strange lot they are.


HAHHAHA, that is SOOO funny...I call my 2 Border Collies Prima Donnas ALL THE TIME!!LOL :laugh:


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

magicre said:


> does tobi get a blood mustache, like humans get that milk mustache or is he one bloody mess by the time he's done with the blood broth.
> 
> you do realise it sounds almost vampirish......


lol he might be a little vampire!!!

he sometimes gets spatters on his chest and head from it but not often he's pretty clean with it, usually he just laps it up nicely 

honestly though... i wish he was a bloody mess it'd be so funny!


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

My one husky will eat some beef, but doesn't like the beef hearts and I have tried the veal several times to no avail. I feed mostly a grain free kibble and only a couple meals a week of raw chicken,fish and raw eggs. I tried to do the all raw diet but could not get them to eat any organs, or the unusual meats, so had to go back to mostly kibble.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

I am very lucky, my dogs never turn any food down. When my male was getting kibble he was picky, but since he has been eating raw he eats better than any of my other babbies.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mountaindogz said:


> My one husky will eat some beef, but doesn't like the beef hearts and I have tried the veal several times to no avail. I feed mostly a grain free kibble and only a couple meals a week of raw chicken,fish and raw eggs. I tried to do the all raw diet but could not get them to eat any organs, or the unusual meats, so had to go back to mostly kibble.


EEk....poor babies. IMO you just need to be the bigger dog and hold out so that they will eat what is the right diet for them! 
(I have a picky boy who also will NOT eat veal, but I work around it and would NEVER consider going back to krapple! And in the beginning if they wont eat organs that is FINE! LOTS of people dont even start with organs till a few months down the line! It is NOT about throwing EVERYTHING at them and expecting them to just automatically eat it...it is abotu slowly moving our pet carnivores to the RIGHT way of feeding for them!)


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I understand about going slow when starting raw. I went the first 2 months with only chicken, then added some beef and fish and so on. Then tried to add organs, i tried partially cooking them, chopping them up with other meats but they wouldn't touch it. I even tried the holding out and offering them the same meat each day until they would eat it, but my husky would rather starve himself then eat what he didn't want to eat. 
I really wish I could do all raw, I know its the best and thats all I want for my pups but I can't watch him getting any more skinner than what he already is, we have a tough enough time keeping him at a good weight. He has been checked out at a vet and has no underlying problems, hes just picky


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

I'm just curious how long you've tried tough love with them? Seems a bit strange to me that they're refusing red meat and organs all together. 

I've heard of picky dogs but never dogs that have all out refused red meat. If anything my dogs love red meat the most!! 

How are you offering everything?? Cut up or whole? 

I'm sorry you're having trouble, I wish we could help you get back to 100% raw. Some raw is great, but I always try to help people get to full raw if they're feeding some raw. Its just easier that way, on us, and more importantly the DOGS! 

:wink:


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I had tried the though love for about 4-5 days straight and nothing. He will eat raw beef steak and burgar so he doesn't refuse all red meat, but he wont heat the beef heart or veal. I have tried it cut up and whole. As far as organs such as liver I have tried bite size pieces raw and a little pan seared, I have also tried them chopped up and mixed in with ground beef or chicken. 
Any suggestions would be great! I would love to have them on 100% raw if possible


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

How is he with Pork? As far as the veal and heart goes, well 2 out of my 3 will NOT eat day old calf, and 1 of those 2 will NOT eat veal....so I dont bother with it....Im sure if I MADE them they would...but IMO why bother? I can get MANY more meats and as long a they are getting in plenty of red meats then Im fine with not buying day old calf/veal!:wink:
And for the liver...my 4 year old also would NOT touch it...so I started making all of their training treats with liver! I chop up into small pieces, like the size of a finger nail, chunks of liver, low bake it on 200* for about a hour and that was their treat....now after 2 months of having them he WILL eat a small amount of liver at a time! Have you tried different kinds of liver? Leo WILL, now, gladly eat chicken livers, but is still not enjoying the beef liver! And for the other organs you can try the same(I would suggest a dehydrator over oven baking but I dont have access to one so I bake them on low!:smile Also you can try and see if they will eat tripe...if so nearly any smell can be covered with the smell of green tripe!LOL


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks for the idea for the liver treats, I will try that, I have only tried chicken livers and deer liver. I am thinking of starting at the beginning again with raw, all this discussion of it really makes me want to try it again, and plus the fact I am out of dog food and figure what the heck why not jump back in instead of buying another expensive bag of food!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

mountaindogz said:


> Thanks for the idea for the liver treats, I will try that, I have only tried chicken livers and deer liver. I am thinking of starting at the beginning again with raw, all this discussion of it really makes me want to try it again, and plus the fact I am out of dog food and figure what the heck why not jump back in instead of buying another expensive bag of food!


YAY, so glad we could help you out!:biggrin: Yes the treats have REALLY helped here!:smile: I figured if some of the most popular training treats there are are the liver ones why not try that, and since it makes it something GREAT to get, being a treat and all, it REALLY made him go "YAY LIVER!"LOL

Dont be afraid of posting more questions, asking for ideas and more!:thumb: Its all about learning and making this awesome diet be perfect for each of our pet carnivores!!:becky:


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

Well lets start here. What do you have access to? What have they tried and refused before? 

Obviously start with chicken...and go from there. Variety is ideal, but not crucial. I think if you have 4-5 different proteins you can make raw work. 

It takes some time, some adjusting and compromise on all parts. But its possible. :smile:


----------



## DoglovingSenior (Jun 26, 2011)

The only food that mine have ever refused was good kibble They love chicken and adore anything beef <lol> Now, both of these guys are really weird with one thing-chicken livers. I never thought that would be a problem as they like chicken and will eat all of the other chicken organs and "go to town on beef liver". The Rottie will finally eat it after a few tries but the APBT would starve himself rather than eat chicken livers. I finally gave up-no, it doesn't help to cut them up and mix them in-he will not eat it-I decided that I would "pick my battle" and this just wasn't worth it. This is the same APBT who can hold a pill "somewhere" for 15 minutes & then bring it up & out <GRRrrrrr>


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

DoglovingSenior said:


> The only food that mine have ever refused was good kibble They love chicken and adore anything beef <lol> Now, both of these guys are really weird with one thing-chicken livers. I never thought that would be a problem as they like chicken and will eat all of the other chicken organs and "go to town on beef liver". The Rottie will finally eat it after a few tries but the APBT would starve himself rather than eat chicken livers. I finally gave up-no, it doesn't help to cut them up and mix them in-he will not eat it-*I decided that I would "pick my battle" and this just wasn't worth it. *This is the same APBT who can hold a pill "somewhere" for 15 minutes & then bring it up & out <GRRrrrrr>


And that is the thing, your boys ARE getting liver, they are VERY healthy and happy...and eat pretty much everything...so why fight over one or two things?! That is how Ive taken calf and veal for my 2 prima donnas!!LOL


----------



## mountaindogz (Sep 5, 2010)

I have access to of course Chicken, beef, some fish, venison (when in season), and turkey. I have tried veal, beef heart, and horse but they refused to eat these.


----------

